# for our more broad-minded members



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2011)

The birthday fairy can't use this one, but every time she sees it it makes her laugh. Thought you might appreciate it too:


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 15, 2011)

He he he, thats very funny...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahaha!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 15, 2011)

I am thoroughly disgusted and embarrassed.

J/K


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2011)

Sigh...


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2011)

That had nothing to do with broads...

I'm very broad-minded. Always thinking about them.


----------



## ascott (Sep 15, 2011)

OMG, you are a perv Yvonne.... (love it )


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol that funny.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol nice so tired and I finished cleaning my tank for an hour and half by hand. So I'm getting a laugh out of anything lol


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 15, 2011)

What's so funny, his nose?


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 15, 2011)

that's funny


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yvonne you pervy girl!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Sep 15, 2011)

That is so funny, i wish i could copy that, brilliant


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 16, 2011)

HAHA!
That is brilliant.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like one of the creepers that I work with!


----------



## Isa (Sep 16, 2011)

LOL Too funny


----------



## Kristina (Sep 16, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I am thoroughly disgusted and embarrassed.



It really was wrong of Yvonne to post a picture of you without your permission.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 16, 2011)

Kristina said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > I am thoroughly disgusted and embarrassed.
> ...


True, I thought I was in my private home when I posed.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 16, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > dmmj said:
> ...



Lesson to everyone to close their drapes!!!


----------



## goldie (Sep 16, 2011)

LOL


----------



## jackrat (Sep 16, 2011)

OK David,tell me this. Were you singing"come on Baby light my fire"?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 16, 2011)

jackrat said:


> OK David,tell me this. Were you singing"come on Baby light my fire"?


No comment


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 16, 2011)

comeone david we wont tell


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 16, 2011)

LOL!! You've all had me actually laughing out loud over these posts. My cat has come to me for some attention because the computer is just making me so happy!! She's a little jealous.


----------



## terryo (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG!! I laughed so hard I couldn't breathe. David, you are sooooooooo jealous!!


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 17, 2011)

haha


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 17, 2011)

OK, so I didn't like the picture and I didn't think it was funny at all...But David you absolutely have me laughing so much I think, like Mary Anne, I just peed my pants. The comments are too funny, much funnier than the joke itself...


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2011)

! Not what I was expecting, but I love it!


----------



## Edna (Sep 18, 2011)

How is the candle not igniting his trench coat?? Am I being too literal again?


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Sep 18, 2011)

HAHAHA LOL HIS NOSE IS SO FUNNY!! AHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2011)

Crossing the line!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 22, 2011)

hahaha!!


----------



## Angi (Sep 23, 2011)

Too funny!


----------

